# Using wooden barrel



## Teamsterjohn (Nov 14, 2010)

I am using my new wooden barrel for the first time today. I did the break in with water like they said to do. My question is, I racked my wine to a glass carboy after it fermented to .996, added sulphite and sorbate, and degassed, then racked to the wooden barrel where I will keep it in there for 3 to 4 weeks, then rack to a glass carboy and then add my fining agents. Does that sound like a good plan to add my fining agents after it comes out of the barrel? then I will bulk age it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 14, 2010)

I do not know but years ago they didn't have glass carboys and everything was done in a wooden barrel.

I would believe you would want to just age in the barrel rather than have all the sediment and gross lees in the barrel for you to have to clean out.

Just thinking. There are some here who use barrels, sure they will be on later.


----------



## MFC (Nov 14, 2010)

Teamsterjohn said:


> I am using my new wooden barrel for the first time today. I did the break in with water like they said to do. My question is, I racked my wine to a glass carboy after it fermented to .996, added sulphite and sorbate, and degassed, then racked to the wooden barrel where I will keep it in there for 3 to 4 weeks, then rack to a glass carboy and then add my fining agents. Does that sound like a good plan to add my fining agents after it comes out of the barrel? then I will bulk age it.



How big is your Barrel and how much wine did you make? For less than 20 gallons your plan sounds good, as your barrel ages you will need to leave the wine in longer. For like 65 gallon barrels leave it in there for 3-4 months. With new barrels I always burn a sulfur stick in them. Who knows how long and where that barrel was sitting. Also after each use if you do not plan on keeping it full of sulfited water and asorbic acid make sure you rinse the barrel out really good, dry it and burn another sulfur stick in there. If its sitting around longer than 6 months before you use it again burn another sulfur stick. You can never be to careful with your barrel. Unless you are trying to make some very expensive vinegar


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree, this plan can vary much by the amount of wine we are talking about cause a new 5 gallon barrel would need the wine taken out right around where you plan. A much bigger barrel with more wine in there takes more time. I believe its citric acid in with the kmeta to keep it sanitized.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 15, 2010)

*Let your tastes decide*

I would add that you have a number of unknowns here. Size of barrel, Type of oak, type of toast? 

I would also like to know what you are after in aging the wine in a barrel? What do you want from the cask? 

Depending on what you want from the cask, I would suggest that you let your own tongue decide how long the wine should remain in the barrel. If the batch is small (say, 5 gal) then strong oak elements are imparted into the wine in a surprisingly short time. This is due to the increased amount of surface area with respect to volume. 

I would taste the wine every week and then transfer out of the cask when you have acchieved the flavor you are looking for. Just remember, your toungue is the most important tool in the winery.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. Its a Vadai 5 gallon barrel. Midium toast.Hungary is the type of oak. Right now in there is a RJ Spagnols French Merlot. I will taste it every week to see how its doing.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2010)

Thats a nice barrel you have there, take care of it.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 16, 2010)

Med Toast Hungarian.. MMMMMM... My Favorite!


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you, I will


----------

